# Papierfach bei Drucker auswählen



## Christoph2007 (2. Okt 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe einen Brother Drucker mit 3 Papierfächern. In diesen jeweiligen Fächern sind 2 verschieden A6 Blätter und ein A4 Blatt untergebracht.

Über printerJob möchte ich nun geziehlt das richtige Papierfach ansteueren. Zurzeit klappt das nur wenn ich den Druckertreiber gezielt einstelle. 

Ich habe gehört, dass soetwas mit Escape-Sequenzen gehen könnte. 

Hat jemand eine Idee oder vielleicht ein Beispiel?

Danke
Christoph


----------



## SnooP (2. Okt 2007)

Also ich meine, dass man das über HashPrintRequestAttributeSet einstellen kann, wie auch andere Druckerkonfigurationen. Und dort heißt das Zauberwort imho MediaTray... wobei das auch der Einzug sein kann, wenn ich mich jetzt entsinne *g* - aber in der Richtung würde ich mal nachforschen.

Vermutlich kann man mit irgendwelchen Sequenzen in PCL direkt irgendwas ansteuern, aber das will man ja nicht...


----------



## Christoph2007 (2. Okt 2007)

Vielen Dank, Der Tipp war super!!!

So wird's gemacht:



```
HashPrintRequestAttributeSet aset = new HashPrintRequestAttributeSet();


		
aset.add(MediaTray.MIDDLE);
/* oder */		
aset.add(MediaTray.TOP);
/*oder */		
aset.add(MediaTray.BOTTOM );
		
		
printerJob.print(aset);
```
[/code]


----------



## thE_29 (2. Okt 2007)

Gibts eigentlich irgendwo ne Auflistung wie und was man alles mit dem setzen kann?


----------



## SnooP (2. Okt 2007)

nich wirklich - hab ich zumindest noch nich gefunden, was auch sehr nervig war bei meiner Suche nach möglichen Konfigurationen.

Allerdings sind die einzufügenden Attribute vom Typ PrintRequestAttribute und da kann man sich einfach mal per Eclipse alle Implementierungen angucken, was durchaus bei der Suche helfen kann.


----------

